# TTRS 8S Steering Wheel Retrofit



## C9KER (Mar 25, 2013)

TTRS Steering Wheel Retrofit with all working buttons with OME TV


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks good. Was it a straight forward install?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Solid job mate!
I always thought that the Audi Drive button should be on the steering wheel. Its kinda hard to reach during drive on that dashboard!!

Hoping to wrap my regular steering wheel with alcantara.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Program the * button...


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Program the * button...


+1, that's what I've done.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> Program the * button...


Thats pretty much what we all did. Still a dedicated button would be sweet. That Drive Select inscription looks nice. Also makes it so the * button is used for something else.


----------



## C9KER (Mar 25, 2013)

DPG said:


> Looks good. Was it a straight forward install?


Yes it was just need to code it and get the TTRS control and then your good to go


----------



## C9KER (Mar 25, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Program the * button...


All buttons work...just looking into put the exhaust button to replace the one in the centre


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

So what parts are need the steering wheel, anything else?

what's the TTRS control?


----------



## C9KER (Mar 25, 2013)

There is the last bit of coding to be done so I'll let you know once all is done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

C9KER said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Program the * button...
> ...


what are you on about? 
we're on about you can program via the menus the * button to be drive select.


----------



## orelf12 (Jul 24, 2018)

C9KER said:


> TTRS Steering Wheel Retrofit with all working buttons with OME TV


Hi,

Can you please share how you were able to complete the retrofit please and make the buttons work?

Oli


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

orelf12 said:


> C9KER said:
> 
> 
> > TTRS Steering Wheel Retrofit with all working buttons with OME TV
> ...


I am very interested in this as well. Do you have info / part numbers needed?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

a mate with a 230 TT made the same mod, but he told me that to have the buttons working, he also had to replace the ring behind the steering wheel, and then coding it


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks, could you ask him the part number for the ring? And perhaps the coding, although I can get it from a RS as well ofcourse.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

he had the RS steering wheel fitted by a retro-fitting specialized workshop, I will ask him


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Much appreciated


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

he told me you need the RS ring behind the steering wheel, then it is necessary to link (wiring) the start and drive select buttons to the wheel itself; no need coding.
If you install an RS steering wheel as it is, the drive select and start buttons will not work


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks, I will look into that.


----------



## Edbarbugiani (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi,

I bought a TTRS steering wheel for my 2015 audi TT. Is it pus and play? Can anyone help me about this retrofit? Do I need any other parte than the wheel and airbag? Is there a coding?

Thanks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

read under



kevin#34 said:


> he told me you need the RS ring behind the steering wheel, then it is necessary to link (wiring) the start and drive select buttons to the wheel itself; no need coding.
> If you install an RS steering wheel as it is, the drive select and start buttons will not work


----------



## Edbarbugiani (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks.
What is this TTRS steering wheel ring? Does anyone have the part number?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the "ring" behind the steering wheel, is this:

https://www.ebay.it/itm/363102817372?ha ... Sw56Re7dhz


----------



## Edbarbugiani (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks

Do u know what exactly this ring does? My TT mk3 has one of this. What is the difference from the TTRS? With this part all I need is coding?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not really, all I learnt is from what I read from a coding shop here in italy that is specialized in Audi steering wheels retrofitting, look for _steering wheel world_ on FB


----------



## Edbarbugiani (Apr 21, 2021)

Thank you ver much


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Kevin . Do you know how to remove the s line badge from the steering wheel? I'm starting to think the sport with out the badge in the bottom looks better

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I believe you have to first remove the chrome frame, then unplug the badge from behind


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

kevin#34 said:


> I believe you have to first remove the chrome frame, then unplug the badge from behind


Thanks ill take a look when wheel is off . I'm hoping the bezel is the same as the sport and you can leave off. Surely audi wouldn't make a different bezel for the sport ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, I think it should be the same


----------



## Edbarbugiani (Apr 21, 2021)

C9KER said:


> There is the last bit of coding to be done so I'll let you know once all is done
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please tell me how you did it? Here where I live nobody has done it before.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

kevin#34 said:


> yes, I think it should be the same


I can confirm the s line / tts surround couldn't be used without the badge as there is a cut out where it is plastic welded in . So without purchasing the sport surround at £90 it's a no goer
















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Edbarbugiani said:


> Do u know what exactly this ring does? My TT mk3 has one of this. What is the difference from the TTRS? With this part all I need is coding?


Apologies for responding to an old post but it may help someone. This is the so called watchspring. It allows data to pass from the steering wheel, which turns, to the rest of the wiring loom on the column, which doesn't. It's basically a bit of ribbon cable wound onto a spring loaded drum the free end is connected to the steering wheel and unwinds off the drum as the wheel turns. The non free end is connected to the column.

The TT watch spring has enough wires in it for the normal steering wheel buttons. The TTRS watch spring has an extra wire or wires for the extra buttons. To use the extra buttons on the TTRS wheel you need the extra wire(s) so need to fit the TTRS watchspring and mod the column end of the wiring to take the extra signals where they need to go.


----------



## Edbarbugiani (Apr 21, 2021)

Do you have the pics?


----------



## Edbarbugiani (Apr 21, 2021)

chelspeed said:


> Edbarbugiani said:
> 
> 
> > Do u know what exactly this ring does? My TT mk3 has one of this. What is the difference from the TTRS? With this part all I need is coding?
> ...


Do u have the pics of this part?


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Edbarbugiani said:


> Do you have the pics?


Kevin#34 posted an ebay link on page 2 of this thread, follow this link and there's a photo.


----------

